# Removing Plumbing Vent from Roof



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Is there is some pressing reason to remove it?

If not, why not just cap it off, and then remove it, repair the sheathing, and shingle over the repair the next time you re-roof?


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Michael Thomas said:


> Is there is some pressing reason to remove it?
> 
> If not, why not just cap it off, and then remove it, repair the sheathing, and shingle over the repair the next time you re-roof?


No pressing reason to remove it, and if we were going to reroof in the next couple of years that's exactly what I'd do. But (hopefully) the next roof will be 20+ years away (and not our problem. )

How would one cap it anyway? Just a 4" PVC cap glued to the top?


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

I charge a minimum of $75.00 service charge, and if you were in my regular work area that's all I would charge to do this, so you should at least call your roofer and get a price.

If you have to purchase a bundle of shingles that it's self will cost you $20.00 too $30.00 bucks depending on prices in your area.

You only need 3 shingles. Should have at least 6 in case you damage any additional ones when removing the existing.
A piece of 10" x 10" heavier gauge metal 'to cover hole'.
A hand full of roofing nails at least 1 1/4" long.

You have to take the shingle below the pipe that the pipe boot is nailed into,
the shingle cut around the pipe and the shingle at the top of the pipe that has roof cement on it.
you will need to remove the nails from the shingle one higher 'above' the top shingle touching the pipe so you can place the new one properly under it.
Be careful when lifting the lower portions of the shingles to get to the nails, they have a self sealer strip on them and you do not want to rip the shingle.


If you were to decide to leave it in tact as is, the 'rubber' cap you need to cover the pipe can be purchased at most hardware, lumber and plumbing stores. It's a simple rubber cap that slides on and can be clamped to stay in place.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

A PVC cap would also be fine. If you wished you could just pressure-fit it, that stack is no longer "plumbing".


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks all! I grabbed a PVC cap at lunch and sent my son up to put it on, he didn't have to get off the ladder, just set it on top -- he loved it! :thumbsup: 

I'll likely call the roofer for a more permenant fix, but this way we won't have a shower in the kitchen next time it rains. :laughing:

Oh, and 3" not 4", I must have been drunk. I came to my senses when I say how large 4" PVC is.


----------

